
How a basement hacker transformed Donkey Kong for the Atari 2600 - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/how-a-basement-hacker-transformed-donkey-kong-for-the-atari-2600/
======
xtiansimon
Haha. Funny how one little trick can really make a product.

